# best exposure tips....need the gurus here please



## oncehisangel (Oct 13, 2012)

okies my darlings....I need some input from the wise ones.


If anyone knows my families story

('what about his stuff' thread)

we are coming close to exposure.

I am wondering the best way and need tips.

This will be a double exposure in a way as it involves my brothers posWW and my pos WH.

My bro's WW doesnt have parents. Her own father abandoned her mother on her sixteenth birthday. Her mum passed away last year. She has struggled in a big way since her death and appears to have filled that void with my husband.

my WH story, his mother was 16 years older than his dad (im almost ten years older than him) When his mum passed, his dad moved his brothers Xwife into the house three months later to the uproar of the family, especially pos WH. 

Over time everyone has accepted old aunty is now step mummy. 

It is a case of history repeating itself brilliantly.

So, we have every email contact from my WH (before he changed passwords)
We have every facebook contact from brothers WW.

The lies and deception are amazing. The steps to hide this affair still stun me. Using my brothers money while he was away working it appears they have set up their own apartment (WH claims he is still at his brothers-but we found he is never there)

My brother and I don't want to look like nutcases. We just want the exposure done right to rock their little selfish fantasy land.

So words of advice.....how?

Ps We don't want them back.


We deserve better.

This is for our fathers name. Family was everything to him.
He was such an honourable man. The wayward spouses both loved him and were both there when he died at home with us.

I know it sounds melodramatic- and maybe it is. 
But we want full exposure of this affair as it has destroyed two families here and so many people will be affected.

thanks.


----------



## oncehisangel (Oct 13, 2012)

ps. I have three adult children that posWH raised since the baby was 3 and a half years old. That baby is eighteen now.
He really was their hero. They are shattered by this.

My brother has two small boys-incidentally they are the same ages my sons were when WH came into their lives.

It is bizarre to say the least.


This entire time-his reason for leaving without notice is a chance to be free.


There is no freedom I can foresee in this relationship. 

He also has been open about his dislike for the eldest child of my brother. He dotes on the three year old. Eldest is mummy's boy and she is very protective of him. 


I hope we are wrong about this affair...but I doubt it.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

1. Both of them get posted to cheaterville.com
2. create two new domains at godaddy.com - <hisname>isacheater.com and <hername>isacheater.com
3. Post the story of their cheating on both new websites
4. get the address of their new love nest and use the internet to find their neighbors.
5. Send via mail to each of their neighbors the story of their betrayal.
6. on dday send to their contacts and employer the story of their cheating including a link to cheaterville and the web sites.
7. Do not directly confront them. Instead sit back and wait for them to come confront you. Have a nice video camera with you to capture their confrontation. Announce on the tape, that you are announcing that you are recording this.


----------



## oncehisangel (Oct 13, 2012)

Shaggy said:


> 1. Both of them get posted to cheaterville.com
> 2. create two new domains at godaddy.com - <hisname>isacheater.com and <hername>isacheater.com
> 3. Post the story of their cheating on both new websites
> 4. get the address of their new love nest and use the internet to find their neighbors.
> ...



good grief shaggy have you done this before ? lol


she has three brothers
he has three brothers

she has a much loved aunt
and a bunch of g/f's 

he has mates that will walk from him because of this.

there is my family, including mother, aunts, uncles, grandparents that will be informed.
but i like the cheaterville idea.
my kids want to video a message for him.


I said, we wait and make sure first. we need one hundred percent proof. 

but im circling ideas with my bro now.

thanks shaggy )


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

oncehisangel said:


> ...
> 
> 
> I hope we are wrong about this affair...but I doubt it.


Wait, you said that you have all this evidence.. but you are not sure about the affair?

What?


Who all are you exposting this affair to?


----------



## oncehisangel (Oct 13, 2012)

we have evidence...but it can be excused under the 'we're just friends'" umbrella. They are shifty and good at deception. Everything we have found can be explained away because they are family...and 'mates'. 

Now we have to find this flat/apartment. Its the key to full concrete proof.

Exposure will be to extended family and friends who think the both of them are decent people ***cough cough


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Is there a possibility that she just got the flat for herself and plans to move soon?

I posted this on your other thread...


Put GPS trackers on their cars. See where the go. If they both go to the same place you have the flat. 

Get a camera with a good distance lense and get them coming and going from the flat.


----------



## oncehisangel (Oct 13, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> Is there a possibility that she just got the flat for herself and plans to move soon?
> 
> I posted this on your other thread...
> 
> ...



If she had her own flat..why would she just have the spare set of keys?


----------



## oncehisangel (Oct 13, 2012)

and added thought..... she has two boys
and a hell of a lot of animals . 5 dogs cats chickens horses


doubt they will fit in a flat


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

oncehisangel said:


> good grief shaggy have you done this before ? lol


How do you think Shaggy got 5700 likes?


----------



## Eli-Zor (Nov 14, 2010)

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/32002-welcome-tam-cwi-newbies-please-read.html

There are a raft of exposure tips in the thread above.

A few rules to guide you:

Dont tell anyone what your doing
Prepare well and ensure you can get to your target audience
Facebook is a fantastic exposure vehicle , make effective use of it 

In any D name OW and visa versa as the reason for the divorce.

Finaly - expose quickly, not in dribbles, and dont blink at any threats or tantrums when the fallout occurs


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

It should be like a blast fax.

Comes at them from all angles, so they cannot tamp it down.


----------



## oncehisangel (Oct 13, 2012)

ok....why am I nervous? 

thanks lovely ones


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

oncehisangel said:


> ok....why am I nervous?
> 
> thanks lovely ones


Because this is difficult to do.

But, it's necessary.

That's all that matters.


----------



## Peony55555 (Nov 4, 2012)

Why does everyone think exposure is such a good thing to do? Seems to me to reek of being low class.


----------



## Peony55555 (Nov 4, 2012)

Wouldn't 180 be to completely act like stbx doesn't exist at all?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Peony55555 said:


> Wouldn't 180 be to completely act like stbx doesn't exist at all?


No, that's not what the 180 is about at all. 

What you describe is no contact.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Peony55555 said:


> Why does everyone think exposure is such a good thing to do? Seems to me to reek of being low class.


Exposure is a good thing to do because it works.

Exposure does not mean to expose to the world. The people that the affair is exposed to have to be carefully picked.. the OM/OW’s spouse, their parents, siblings… in some cases their work place.

This is not blasting the affair on the front of the NY Times, or anything like that.

Affairs exist and thrive in secrecy. Exposing the affair takes away the secrecy and much of the excitement that secrecy adds.

After exposure the cheaters have to face those they care about and own up to their behavior.

Very often the affair ends shortly after exposer but would have continued indefinitely otherwise.

The affair is low class. Someone doing what it takes to save their marriage is not low class.


----------

